# HBV Carrier (NonInfectious) Can be allowed to work in Malaysia?



## cod3r

Hello guys!

Just want to ask if I can be allowed to work in Malaysia even I have the above condition? I'm HBsAg (Reactive) but HBeAg (Non-Reactive) meaning I'm a Hepa B carrier but viral load is low, without problems with my liver (based on liver ultrasound) and non-contagious/infectious. I have an offer letter already from an IT company and about to collect my reference visa, but the embassy asked me to undergo medical examination but only to have the above result. What should I do then now if the clinic doesn't want to give a "Fit" clearance (this will be used and be shown at the embassy to proceed with the next step)?

Thank you so much for all your help/response.


----------

